# Can't get Tyler to eat/like any food!



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

My 14 1/2 week old boy has stopped eating the kibble (Nutro). This is the food that the breeder had him eating and while I had a bit of a glitch getting him to eat it when I brought him home, all seemed okay when I added a little water and heated it. However, a few days ago, he seemed hesitant to eat it and now won't touch it. I bought Evangers and Acana--he won't eat those either. Thinking that maybe he's beginning to teeth and the crunchies are too hard, I bought a can of Weruva--won't eat it. I also got a sample of Honest Kitchen--he ate it last night, but refused it this morning. Any suggestions on what I should feed him/do? I'm really frustrated as I know how important it is for him to eat. He did eat a small piece of a cookie after pooping on a pad--our trainer is having us give him treats for using the pad. I guess I could try the Honest Kitchen again at lunch time, but my assumption is he won't eat it. He's not sick as far as I know--he seems to be perfectly fine.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

To be on the safe side take him to the vet's. Through all my years of experience... a healthy dog always wants to eat- If you are giving too many treats that could be getting in the way of good appetite and perhaps making him a tad picky. I would take away the treats and see if there is a change.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, thanks. Do you suggest a particular type of food I should try for lunch? I also have Stella and Chewys. I had him eat that yesterday as a meal until I was able to get to the store to try the others. He does seem to want to eat--just not what I'm offering.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Okay, thanks. Do you suggest a particular type of food I should try for lunch? I also have Stella and Chewys. I had him eat that yesterday as a meal until I was able to get to the store to try the others. He does seem to want to eat--just not what I'm offering.


If you fed Stella and Chewy and he ate it I would try and fed more of that. I think it is one of the best diets you can possibly feed. My breeder starts them on Stella and Chewy and I continued without any complications at all. McC is 14 months and Bimmer is 4. 

You can do the frozen as meals or the freeze dried with some added water. I do leave it out dry for snacks in between for my new guy instead of kibble. I am not a kibble promotor-- Remember you cannot put the frozen in the microwave ever! To warm it up, I put it in plastic sandwich bag in a dish of hot water to get the chill out. 

Hope this helps!! And remember the more you keep offering the more picky they get. Put the food out in the am and if he does not eat it after say 15 mins. Pick it up and try later.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, thanks so much for your advice. I did try the Honest Kitchen this morning and when he wouldn't eat it, put a little of the Weruva can on a plate--kind of panicked that he wasn't eating. I will try the Stella and Chewys for lunch with a little water as you suggest--if he eats it, I can try buying the frozen. Can I ask if you have a preference between the two? Also how much to you feed them? It seems like such a small amount!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Kim, From my experience with Stella and Chewy--- if they start out on the frozen and you don't ever give them the freeze dried they will stay with it and love it--But the minute you give the freeze dried they just seem to like it better. When I got Bimmer 10 days ago he was eating the frozen great but my other dog eats the freeze dried so he is snacking on that and I am noticing that he prefers it more already. The frozen is more economical but less convenient. There is a lot of chatter on how important it is to add water to the freeze dried so I actually called Stella and Chewy and happened to get one of the owners on the line that assured me that what I was doing was ok. 

If your dog is a good drinker and you can measure out how much they actually consume you are ok with feeding it dry. I only put out dry as he is a puppy and should always have something to snack on. I don't like kibble so I use the freeze dried. When I feed McC I do add water but she won't eat it if it is too wet so the amount of water I add is not much at all. She will not eat it if it gets a gravy soupy- 

As for how much to feed?? A maltese puppy will never over or under eat. Each day is different and you can make yourself crazy with worry if they eat more one day then the next. I have a baby scale and keep tract that way. They are pretty economical on Amazon and are a peace of mind tool! 

Beef S/C is always the first choice my breeder does. McC favorite is Duck- 

Keep us posted.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Great--thanks so much for all of your help and advice. Because his kibble was chicken, I have the S&T chicken and freeze dried, so I'll stick with the freeze dried per your advice--no need to endure more expenses as I've just wasted 2 full bags of food and a can (I'll donate the dry). The scale is a great idea. It's funny, my other dog (he was a Chihuahua) let me know when he was hungry. My Maltese doesn't, I have to ask him, so that's why I worry so much! I'll start him fully on the S&T for lunch. I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't add water--at least I know he'll eat it dry--not sure what type of consistency he actually likes!!!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Why don't you start a routine with eating. Feed twice a day and leave out a little bit of dry to snack on. My dogs are never ready to eat when they first get up so I will monitor and I can tell when Bimmer goes over by his water dish and sniffs for crumbs. So that is my que for him to eat. I am trying to encourage the frozen still so this am I held out and when I saw him sniffing I got him to eat maybe 1/2 of a frozen. Then I put out the freeze dried and he is snacking on it. One day he eats like a Mastiff the next day like a bird... McC made me crazy with eating when I first got her so I learned quickly what not to do.. It will all fall in place. 

After you finish out your chicken switch over to beef if he will like it. Chicken is hot -- if you follow any Chinese Ying etc food charts you want cool or neutral.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

hot and cooling foods for pets, yin and yan in dogs, traditional chinese medicine for pets, damp heat in dogs, treating phlegm symptoms in pets, using food to balance yin and yan, allergy remedy for dogs


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you had him in for his vet check up & did you do the BAT test? That is always advisable for pups at around 16 months of age. It is not a regular blood test so you will need to request it (Bile Acids test). It is good to have as a base-line for any later issues. 
Regarding treats for going on pads---good idea---just break off a very, very tiny piece of treat each time. They don't notice the amount!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

He's just 14 weeks old. We're going for his 16 weeks shots on 2/7. I can ask about that test--thanks.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, that sounds good--I'll follow your lead! This is great advice!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Have you had him in for his vet check up & did you do the BAT test? That is always advisable for pups at around 16 months of age. It is not a regular blood test so you will need to request it (Bile Acids test). It is good to have as a base-line for any later issues.
> Regarding treats for going on pads---good idea---just break off a very, very tiny piece of treat each time. They don't notice the amount!


McC was a slow slow gainer and not a big eater... I did the test for peace of mind and it was much easier not to stress after when she didn't eat what I thought she should be eating! 

As it turns out she is 3.11 ounces and eats accordingly to how much she exercised that day! Unlike me:smilie_tischkante: that still can't manage that!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> He's just 14 weeks old. We're going for his 16 weeks shots on 2/7. I can ask about that test--thanks.


Suggest to your vet in doing maybe 1/2 dose if he will. And do not give rabies shot at this time. Wait till over 20 weeks.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Carol:

One more quick question that I just thought of!

Do I need any vitamin supplements with Stella and Chewy or is this all he needs?

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes no need for any extra vitamins!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome thanks--and I'll speak to the Vet about the test. He's not giving the rabies yet-just the rest of the shots and a stool sample. Tyler was 3.85 pounds on January 3--I think he's gotten a little bigger since then. It would be great if we could maintain our weight like them! Tyler isn't a huge eater either. BTW, I did give him lunch since he didn't really eat breakfast. I gave him around 3/4's of a patty and he ate the whole thing! I'm going to go get the beef and introduce it and eventually ween him off the chicken.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Awesome thanks--and I'll speak to the Vet about the test. He's not giving the rabies yet-just the rest of the shots and a stool sample. Tyler was 3.85 pounds on January 3--I think he's gotten a little bigger since then. It would be great if we could maintain our weight like them! Tyler isn't a huge eater either. BTW, I did give him lunch since he didn't really eat breakfast. I gave him around 3/4's of a patty and he ate the whole thing! I'm going to go get the beef and introduce it and eventually ween him off the chicken.


You know what I think? I think Tyler just landed one of the best homes ever!! Glad he ate! Everything will fall into place! Glad to help anytime! Been exactly where you are!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> Awesome thanks--and I'll speak to the Vet about the test. He's not giving the rabies yet-just the rest of the shots and a stool sample. Tyler was 3.85 pounds on January 3--I think he's gotten a little bigger since then. It would be great if we could maintain our weight like them! Tyler isn't a huge eater either. BTW, I did give him lunch since he didn't really eat breakfast. I gave him around 3/4's of a patty and he ate the whole thing! I'm going to go get the beef and introduce it and eventually ween him off the chicken.


He is a decent size for his age so don't worry too much about food. Lisi weighed a lot less than that at 5 months & she was not a good eater in the beginning---just to full of fun to eat. Now she is a piggy! She was 2 last August. They develop at different stages. 
Your vet may not suggest the BAT if he doesn't specialize in small breeds so do your research on this forum before you go. :thumbsup:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Chardy said:


> You know what I think? I think Tyler just landed one of the best homes ever!! Glad he ate! Everything will fall into place! Glad to help anytime! Been exactly where you are!


Thank you so much--you sound like a great mom too!!! I really, really appreciate your help--and this site. I'm a worry wort, so if he doesn't eat I panic. I do adore the little guy--all the worry comes with the territory!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella was not a very good eater when we brought her home...she had me worried sick. The one thing that did work is a little bit of greek yogurt. Sometimes that would work to get her eating again.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> He is a decent size for his age so don't worry too much about food. Lisi weighed a lot less than that at 5 months & she was not a good eater in the beginning---just to full of fun to eat. Now she is a piggy! She was 2 last August. They develop at different stages.
> Your vet may not suggest the BAT if he doesn't specialize in small breeds so do your research on this forum before you go. :thumbsup:


Okay, thanks--I'll try not to. The possibility of hypoglycemia if he doesn't eat and coupled with my dog who passed who wasn't eating towards the end of his life I was on worry overload this morning when I first posted. I guess I'm also used to my other dog who was also a piggy, but from the moment I adopted him and brought him home at 8 months! Tyler is a bit like Lisi, he's either busy playing and running around like a loon or sleeping--food is not on the agenda--unless I mention it!

I will definitely do the research on BAT before I go to the doctor on 2/7 and ask the doctor about it. I don't know if he specializes in small breeds per se, but he definitely seems to know a great deal about small breeds. He spent a lot of time with me back on 1/3 during our first visit.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

When I brought McC home I was still in fear of the last disease that took my Chardy so it is normal to do what you are doing. Like I said, McC was a horrible eater and I was at her beck and call always trying to entice her to eat. I am still hoping she can get to 4 lbs but it doesn't look like it as she over a year now - Breeder thought close to 4 pounds so she was right on. (3.12) is her weight this am. My vet was on board with doing the BAT (why wouldn't he be $$$) but also told me I spent to much time on the internet worrying, and so did my breeder. I was still living in fear -- Now I am enjoying both dogs like I should be!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Chardy said:


> When I brought McC home I was still in fear of the last disease that took my Chardy so it is normal to do what you are doing. Like I said, McC was a horrible eater and I was at her beck and call always trying to entice her to eat. I am still hoping she can get to 4 lbs but it doesn't look like it as she over a year now - Breeder thought close to 4 pounds so she was right on. (3.12) is her weight this am. My vet was on board with doing the BAT (why wouldn't he be $$$) but also told me I spent to much time on the internet worrying, and so did my breeder. I was still living in fear -- Now I am enjoying both dogs like I should be!!


You sound like me! We brought him home 12/12 and I still haven't left him completely alone. That's one of the reasons I hired a trainer--to help me--and him!!! I know what you mean about the vet and money--so expensive. I'm glad you've calmed down and enjoying your babies--hopefully, I'll get there soon! I'm not sure how big Tyler will get. His mom is 6 pounds and dad 3.5. The vet said 6-8, which seems big, but we'll see! All I care about is that he's happy and healthy!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I hired a trainer too .... and I did many mistakes with McC from the get go, and she ended up with S/A. Please start leaving him... he will be more confident. I have worked so hard bringing her to a comfortable level with feeling secure and trusting. I was able to leave twice today for an hour each time without incidence. The breeder has a good idea on how big they will get. There is also a puppy chart on line that was really accurate in guessing final weight for McC- I did it today for Bimmer and it said 4 pounds, and breeder thought 4.5 so we shall see. I will look for the chart and post it.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is the one I used....

Looking for a Puppy Weight Chart?


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Is anyone feeding their baby Instinct?


----------

